# Snowflake eel



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I read that these eels can live in anythign ranging from a 30 gallon up to a 180 gal. Does anyone really know?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not a SW person, but don't they get, like 3' long. I would think a 100, at least.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

can you put eels (of any kind) in a community tank? or will they seek out and eat all the other fish?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They will eat crustaceans. Althought I read that snowflake eels dont take much interest to fish that wont fit in their mouth. Then again I read of one that bit the tail off of a lionfish. They are really pretty tho.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

60-75 gallon mnimum.

They dont get as big as some of the others. Fish that have an eelish body can be kept in smaller tanks than lets say a groouper...a grouper will definitely need a much bigger tank.
Just as long as you have a pretty good size tank that long and wide you should be okay.

It kind of depends on the personality of the fish, some have been kept in community tanks while others constantly harrasse other fish. Just depends on what you get....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I love snowflakes. They get very tame very quickly, and you can hand-feed them. They'll even play tug-of-war with you. Their teeth are blunt, so when they bite it's not a bloody mess.
They grow in an odd way, getting fatter faster than they get longer. They only get around 3-3.5 feet long or so, but since they're so hardy the odds are very good that they will indeed reach this size in a well-kept tank. As they age their need for oxygen becomes much higher, and they have a habit of climbing into the filter or overflow box in an effort to catch a "breeze" of water bringing more oxygen to them. Once they learn this trick it's nearly impossible to keep them spending all their time in such places.
Adult eels need very big tanks with lots of aeration & water movement.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------

